# Salvinia available!



## Nova betta

I have a small portion of salvinia natans if anyone would like to have some floating plants in their tank! 

These plants reproduce crazy fast. I have them in my planted tank and usually have to take a bunch out 1x a week otherwise they will take over. 

They’re super easy to grow, they just don’t like the tops of the leaves to get wet otherwise they will melt. A low flow tank is perfect. If anyone is interested I just ask you pay shipping.


----------



## imaal

Great plants, salvinia. And they're nitrate sponges.


----------



## AlphaBettas

I would love to, but then I'm in Canada :'(


----------



## FishandBirdLover

Messaged you!


----------

